
Ask HN: How much do you spend on rent? - juniorAway69
How much (in terms of $ or % of your income) do you spend on rent&#x2F;mortgage and utilities?
======
issa
I think a simple rule is to spend as little as you can for as long as you can.
If you're young and can live with your parents...do it. Save your money. If
you are single and don't spend a lot of time at home anyway, rent a cheap
room. Save your money. When you can afford it, buy a small condo.

On the flip side, if you're older and require more room/privacy/quiet it's
worth it to spend more on your place. You'll probably be there more often, and
you probably won't be alone. You don't want to be needlessly extravagant, but
you shouldn't be a cheapskate either. A nice place is worth it at a certain
point in your life. And hopefully you can now afford it because you saved
money earlier.

~~~
juniorAway69
how about the one third of your salary "rule"?

------
levthedev
I spend $650, splitting a 700 sqft 1 bedroom in center city Philadelphia. I
spent exactly twice that for a similar setup in NYC, and I spent $2500 for a
200 sqft studio in SF (basically a walk-in closet).

What about you?

~~~
juniorAway69
I'm looking for my 1st rent and thinking about how much I should throw at it

------
inetknght
It's not just on rent/mortgage and utilities. It's also the local buying
power. Rent/mortgage and utilities can be a significant difference all over
the world.

